# a lesion on Lancik's face



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Lancik has developed a lesion (???) under his eye. neosporin is not helping. my mom who's a dermatologist says it doesn't look viral when the surface is affected. anyone know what it could be? (for the new members: he has advanced WHS.)


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Poor guy, I wish I knew more and could help out. I will be sending my thoughts though and hope it goes away soon.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm sorry FC, I have no idea what it could be. I just hope it goes away quickly & he feels better.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Poor guy  he may need to see the vet soon,sorry I can't help more hopefully Nancy or one of the more exp. members will chime in soon.


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

When Lulu was nearing the end of her fight with WHS, she got lots of skin bumps and irritations and ingrown quills. 

Is that an open sore or a red bump? If it's a red bump, holding a warm wet washcloth over it for a while might do some good.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Judi said:


> When Lulu was nearing the end of her fight with WHS, she got lots of skin bumps and irritations and ingrown quills.


  their immune system must be shot.  

how long did your little sweetheart live?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It looks almost L shaped. I can't speak for hedgehogs but whenever I have seen that kinda of a mark in other situations it has been from catching a corner wrong. I'm not sure in this case though cause there really isn't any corners that stick out in a hedgie cage.

Not to sure though, hope the little guy feels better.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Could it be in ingrown whisker? or hair?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Take him to a vet and have it examined. Anytime you have a spot that is not healing, it is time for a veterinary visit. Rose's mast cell tumor manifested itself as a small lesion that would not heal and it was next to her eye. 

How are you giving the neosporin without getting it in his eyes? I went to the vet to get oral meds because I was told to keep neosporin out of the eyes as it is not intended for ophthalmic use.


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

fracturedcircle said:


> Judi said:
> 
> 
> > When Lulu was nearing the end of her fight with WHS, she got lots of skin bumps and irritations and ingrown quills.
> ...


I got her in the summer of 09 and she lived until this March. When I got her, she was already showing symptoms but she was my first hedgehog and I didn't know that normal hedgehogs didn't walk that way. She didn't start having real mobility issues until last summer, her first symptom was dragging a foot a bit or seeming to get that foot caught when she was unrolling, and she was at that stage for almost a year. She also got a cataract over one eye, and lost most of her teeth around that time. Then last summer, she somehow rubbed her entire underside raw and bloody on the wheel, and suddenly lost the ability to use one of her back legs and her tail, and she quit eating. I fed her with a syringe for a month and then she started eating again on her own. Because of her teeth, I would either dampen the kibble or grind it in the blender. We supplemented with baby food too. This winter she started seeming to move less, and she was losing weight. I started feeding her with the syringe again. In February she started falling asleep in the open, and then she died in the beginning of March.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

cannot add anything helpful other than to say currently Atticus has 2 similar lesions...one in almost the same place (at the base of a whisker on the face) & one under the chin...he has WHS as well.

he has had others flare up & then disappear - they looked to me like inflamed follicles. they always appear on his most affected side, which is the side he lies on 98% of the time. so it made sense to me. i could be very, very wrong. the vet did not seem alarmed by them when he saw them - but they were also not very inflamed or big at the time. in his case, they really do come & go. 

please keep us posted on anything you find out...& hugs to you & Lancik.


----------

